# Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken



## MyZanZ (20. Januar 2008)

Hi,
wollte mal fragen was ihr davon haltet den Drilling beim Mefoangel gegen einen einzelhaken zu tauschen um die kleineren Fische sanfter zurück setzen zu können?


----------



## MichaelB (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

Moin,

ich habe das erst kürzlich ausprobiert und war vom Ergebnis überzeugt - beim BB Angeln auf Dorsch #h

Gruß
Michael


----------



## xfishbonex (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

moin ich habe es auch gemacht beim spörket konnte paar dorsche zurück setzen ohne probleme lg andre


----------



## goeddoek (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

Was ich davon halte ? Sehr viel  #6


Ich mach das seit ein paar Jahren nur noch. Fehlbisse kann ich nicht mehr als vorher feststellen, Hänger gleich null und der gefange Fisch leicht zu lösen :vik:


----------



## Malte (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

Jaaa, 
u.a. wegen den Hängern und dem Kraut hatte ich das auch schon mal überlegt!

Welche Haken bieten sich denn an?


----------



## MichaelB (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

Moin,

theoretisch sollten weniger Hänger drin sein... ich habe mich beim ersten Versuch gleich ein paar Mal an den Hänger ran drillen müssen |rolleyes

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

Haken fasst besser (Kraft auf eine statt auf drei Spitzen), Fisch kann sich weniger aushebeln im Drill (weniger "Achsen" als beim Drilling), Fisch kann zum releasen leichter abgehakt werden.

Gibt keinen Grund für Drillinge, außer dass die Angler es so gewohnt sind.

Hakenbogern des Einzelhakens sollte von der Öffnung her so groß sein, wie der gesamte Drillling. Ich bevorzuge etwas langschenkligere Modelle, habe aber auch schon Kollegen mit kurzschenkligen Haken erfolgreich angeln sehen, so dass das wahrscheinlich eher Geschmacksfrage ist.


----------



## theactor (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

HI,

auf Mefo: seit ein paar Jahren schon und ich bin zu 100% überzeugt! #6
Hier dazu noch mal mein Lieblingsbild zu dem Thema: 






Doppelter Sprengring ist wichtig, damit der der Haken "nach oben" zeigt.
Bewährt hat sich der kurzschenklige VMC Permasteel-Haken in Größe 2 oder 4 (aber nicht leicht zu bekommen...).

#h


----------



## dacor (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

wenn, im winter, viele gefärbte gefangen werden, benutz ich mitlerweile auch einzelhaken. ansonsten hab ich mitm drilling irgendwie ein besseres gefühl.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*



> ansonsten hab ich mitm drilling irgendwie ein besseres gefühl.


Das - und nicht die "Fakten" - dürfte in meinen Augen der Grund sein, warum sowenig Kunstköder mit Einzelhaken angeboten bzw. verwendet werden.
Leider...


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das - und nicht die "Fakten" - dürfte in meinen Augen der Grund sein, warum sowenig Kunstköder mit Einzelhaken angeboten bzw. verwendet werden.
> Leider...


 

... wird sich womöglich in Zukunft etwas ändern, da zunehmend Gewässer bei uns nur noch mit Einzelhaken befischt werden dürfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

Nix dagegen. ist schon immer schxxsse, wenn man Haken tauschen muss. Wäre doch klasse, wenn die (endlich) gleich mit Einzelhaken angeboten werden würden....


----------



## hanhjr (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

@all
ich fische jetzt seit 3 Jahren nur noch mit Einzelhaken, die Vorteile (alle schon genannt) überwiegen.
Grüße Achim


----------



## goeddoek (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*



theactor schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> auf Mefo: seit ein paar Jahren schon und ich bin zu 100% überzeugt! #6
> Hier dazu noch mal mein Lieblingsbild zu dem Thema:
> ...




Richtig, Traktor #6


Wenn dann der Haken auch noch richtig eingehängt wäre und nicht in der Ringeinlage ......|sagnix:m:q:q:q


----------



## Micky (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Richtig, Traktor #6
> 
> Wenn dann der Haken auch noch richtig eingehängt wäre und nicht in der Ringeinlage ......|sagnix:m:q:q:q


 
...und jedes Mal bekommt er deswegen einen zwischen die Hörner! |splat2:


----------



## bacalo (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*



Micky schrieb:


> ...und jedes Mal bekommt er deswegen einen zwischen die Hörner! |splat2:[/quote
> 
> Schön das man(n) was dazu schreiben kann.
> 
> ...


----------



## goeddoek (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*



Micky schrieb:


> ...und jedes Mal bekommt er deswegen einen zwischen die Hörner! |splat2:






Jahahahaaaaa - das stimmt wohl 

Du wirst mir aber doch sicher nachsehen, dass es da in der Fingern juckte :m :q:q


----------



## theactor (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

HI,

meine "Hörner" sind diesbezüglich sowas von abgestumpft; und meinen Rutenringen geht es auch blendend |wavey:


----------



## goeddoek (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

Ansonsten hätte ich mir das auch nicht erlaubt, Sönke :m


----------



## Rosi (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*



			
				bacalo;1904557
Allerdings: Merci für den Tipp#6; und das mit dem Einzelhaken sollte sich die Industrie einmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
 
 
Gruß
Peter[/quote schrieb:
			
		

> das ist sehr händlerunfreundlich! ich denke die hersteller haben den trend zum einzelhaken sehr wohl mitbekommen. blos werden sie dadurch weniger blinker und wobbler verkaufen. denn es bleibt so gut wie keiner mehr am kraut hängen.
> also ich fische schon ewig so und binde noch ne fliege auf den haken.
> 
> hat es schon mal jemand mit circle hooks versucht? damit soll sich der fisch ja selber haken.


----------



## mefohunter84 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

Auch ich finde die Idee mit dem Einzelhaken super! #6
Leider habe ich immer noch keine Einzelhacken, in der besagten Größe, gesehen mit einem Öhr, daß groß genug ist, um auch ordentlich am Sprengring zu sitzen. |rolleyes
Kennt noch jemand andere Einzelhaken (ist doch wohl keine Werbung |kopfkrat), als die von Traktor genannten und schwer zu beschaffenden.

@ Rosi, #h
Der Gedanke mit den Circle Hooks ist mir auch schon durch den Kopf gegangen. Allerdings kommen ja beim Spinnfischen die Bisse "meistens" heftiger, als beim Naturköderangeln.   Denn der Haken soll sich ja ins Maul drehen, was bei den Bissen beim Spinnangeln sicherlich schwer möglich ist. Dennoch ist`s sicherlich einen Versuch wert. #6


----------



## bazawe (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

Bin auch schon seit geraumer Zeit auf der Suche nach passenden Einzelhaken für meine Seeforellenblinker. Die VMC sind wirklich nicht leicht zu bekommen, bei den Händlern die sie normalerweise führen sind sie meistens ausverkauft. Ich habe mir jetzt mal die Gamakatsu Open Eye bestellt, mal schauen ob die funktionieren. Meine letzte Testbestellung waren die Profiblinker-Haken, leider auch umsonst, da ein zu kleines Öhr wie bei allen anderen Einzelhaken.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*



> da ein zu kleines Öhr wie bei allen anderen Einzelhaken.


Stimmt. Riesenärgernis!


----------



## Rosi (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

mit dem öhr gibt es keine schwierigkeiten, wenn man 2 sprengringe benutzt. einen großen am blinker, einen kleineren am haken. ich habe haken von gamakatsu, die sind schön scharf! größe 2/0.

ich habe es auch schon komplett ohne sprengringe versucht. eine gute lösung für blinker mit einer sauber geformten öffnung. dann mache ich aus 30ger mono einen doppelten schlaufenknoten und einen halben schlag obendrauf. das hält bombenfest und man kann die öffnungsweite selber wählen. nachteil: man muß das öfter kontrollieren, wegen durchrubbeln an unebenen öffnungen. vorteil: es rostet nichts.


----------



## belle-hro (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

Alternativ zum VMC vielleicht der hier. Gibt es allerdings als kleinste Größe 2/0, was natürlich nur für die normalen Küstenblinker, -wobbler passt. Kleinere, wie der 18 gr,/6cm Spöki ist natürlich zu lütt.


----------



## xfishbonex (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

hallo leute hier ist mal ein foto wie ich das mache damit komme ich am besten zu recht keine hänger und ich kann den fisch schnell lösen und der haken verfängt sich nicht so schnell im kescher 
lg andre


----------



## bazawe (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

@Rosi

hatte sowieso an einen zweiten Sprengring gedacht, der Haken läßt sich zwar einfädeln aber rutscht nicht weiter durch. Ringdurchmesser war 5 mm, kleinere will ich nicht verwenden, da bei uns immer mit einer kapitalen Seefo zu rechnen ist.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## detlefb (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*



bazawe schrieb:


> @Rosi
> 
> hatte sowieso an einen zweiten Sprengring gedacht, der Haken läßt sich zwar einfädeln aber rutscht nicht weiter durch. Ringdurchmesser war 5 mm, kleinere will ich nicht verwenden, da bei uns immer mit einer kapitalen Seefo zu rechnen ist.
> 
> Gruß bazawe



meinst du die Meerforellen werden nicht " Kapital " ?

Ein zweiter Sprengring ist eigentlich ein " muß " . Der sollte dann einwandfrei durch das Hakenöhr rutschen und sich nicht verklemmen.


----------



## fischlandmefo (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

Moin,Moin glaubt ihr nicht das bei einer richtig grossen Mefo ein Einzelhaken im Drill leichter ausschlitzt als ein Drilling???Wenn der Drilling so richtig im Maulwinkel sitzt ist der doch bombenfest...hab ich so schon erlebt:g!!!Aber ins grübeln bin ich  durch das Thema doch gekommen(wegen dem zurücksetzen den Hängern usw.)Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## AlBundy (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Was ich davon halte ? Sehr viel  #6
> 
> 
> Ich mach das seit ein paar Jahren nur noch. Fehlbisse kann ich nicht mehr als vorher feststellen, Hänger gleich null und der gefange Fisch leicht zu lösen :vik:


 
...so sieht's aus, das sind auch meine Erfahrungen!

Um den wichtigsten Punkt dabei mal "bildlich" ( ...auf den Fisch übertragen ) darzustellen:

Wenn du dir einen Einzelhaken mal unabsichtlich in die Hand schlägst, dann tut das zwar weh, lässt sich aber leicht entfernen. Nach kurzer Zeit ist das vergessen.

... und jetzt kommt der Drilling zu seinem Einsatz... |kopfkrat..Jupp!


----------



## bazawe (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

@ Rosi

kannst Du mir bitte die Serien-Nr. Deiner Gamakatsu-Haken mitteilen.

Danke im voraus bazawe


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*



> Moin,Moin glaubt ihr nicht das bei einer richtig grossen Mefo ein Einzelhaken im Drill leichter ausschlitzt als ein Drilling


Ganz im Gegenteil!
Normalerweise wird mit Einzelhaken besser gehakt, da die ganze Kraft des Anhiebes nur auf eine Spitze übertragen werden muss und diese dazu noch in gerader Richtung wirkt.

Beim Drilling kommts immer drauf an, wie der Fisch den Drilling gepackt hat, und da kann es durchaus vorkommen dass sowohl die Kraft auf mehrere Spitzen verteilt wird wie auch nicht in gerader Richtung.

Zudem hat der Fisch im Drill beim Drilling bessere Möglichkeiten sich auszuhebeln, da dabei je nachdem wie der Fisch gehakt wurde, mehrere Achsen zum "rausdrehen" zur Verfügung stehen - beim Einzelhaken immer nur eine.

Durch das bessere "durchbringen" des Anschlages hängt dann zudem der Fisch einfach besser am Einzelhaken. Und zwr nach meinen Erfahrungen sowohl bei Fischen mit hartem Maul (Hecht, Zander) wie auch bei Fischen mit weicherem/empfindlichen Maul (Dorsch, Barsch).

Unterm Strich: 
Einzelhaken zumindest nicht schlechter!
Nach meinen Erfahrungen sogar deutlich besser als Drilling, sowohl was Bissausbeute (Anschlag) wie auch Verluste im Drill angeht.


----------



## peterws (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

Hier wird ja ganz schön für den EINZELHAKEN plädiert.

Meint ihr denn es ist auch sinvoll, bei Wobblern und anderen Hardbaits, die Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken auszutauschen?
Grade beim Bauch-Haken eines großen Jerks, könnte ich mir vorstellen, das sich der Einzelhaken recht leicht an den Köder anlegt und somit nicht mehr frei genug steht, um im Fischmal zu greifen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

Bei Blinker und Spinnern keine Schwierigkeit. 
Mit Wobblern/Jerks habe ich keine Erfahrung.


----------



## mefohunter84 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

Thomas hat ja schon das Wichtigste geschrieben. 

@ fischlandmefo, |wavey:

es gibt sogar noch einen Zusatz.
Bei einem Einzelhaken, dessen Größe wie gasagt von der Spitze zum Schenkel genau so groß ist, wie die Breite des Drillings, ist mehr "Fleisch" vom Fischmaul eingeschlossen.  Das ergibt einen größeren Weg, bevor der Haken ausschlitzen könnte! |kopfkrat #6  Nur wenn der Drilling wirklich in der Maulspalte sitzt, kann auch dann nichts mehr schief gehen. Es sei denn, die Schnur reißt, die Rute bricht, die Rolle....... :q |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

Stimmt, muss ich zukünftig beim "missionieren" für den Einzelhaken auch dran denken.
Danke mefohunter!


----------



## dogfish (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

Welche Haken und welche Größe setzt ihr den z. B. zum Pilken ein?
p.s. VA - Haken sind eigentlich nicht so mein Ding.


----------



## fischlandmefo (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

Moin,Moin ich denke aber das die Kraft beim Einzelhaken nur auf den einen Hakenbogen wirkt,heisst doch der schlitzt schneller aus oder??Wenn dagegen 3 Hakenbögen im Maul gefasst haben teilt sich doch die Kraft durch 3!!!Ähnlich ist es doch auch  beim Allradgetriebenen Auto?!?!(Guter Vergleich...?)Irgendwie hab ich beim Drilling ein besseres Gefühl!!!|rolleyes Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## mefohunter84 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

@ fischlandmefo, #h

Da hast du wohl etwas missverstanden. |kopfkrat|rolleyes
Die Kraft, die Thomas meinte, bezieht sich auf das Eindringen der Hakenspitze ins Fischmaul. Bei gleicher Kraft wirkt so, bei einem *Einzelhaken*, die gesammte Kraft auf *nur eine *Hakenspitze. Beim *Drilling* halt *auf drei *Spitzen. *Stichwort "Kraftverteilung"!* 
Bei der besagten Größe der Einzelhaken ist auch der Haken selber dicker und kann so beim Drill auch mehr Kraft auf seiner Fläche/Querschnitt aufnehmen. Und dann ist da ja noch der besagte größere Hakenbogen, der natürlich mehr Fleisch fassen kann. #6

Gruß Rolf #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

Klasse erklärt!


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

Gestern beim Händler gesehen:

Cormoran hat Spinner mit Einzelhaken im Angebot. 

Ist zwar jetzt nicht für Mefo gedacht, aber zumindest gibt es Umdenken inder Richtung Einzelhaken statt Drilling.

Cormoran Cora-Z-Classic-Spinner mit Einzelhaken !

siehe:

http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/co/d...z_classic_9/5,1,62,63,1,1__products-model.htm


----------



## Chather (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

Denn mit einzelhaken hab ich auch schon gefischt läuft ganz gut kosten hier haber 1€ mehr als die mit Drilling|evil:


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*



Chather schrieb:


> Denn mit einzelhaken hab ich auch schon gefischt läuft ganz gut kosten hier haber 1€ mehr als die mit Drilling|evil:


 
|kopfkrat bei mir kostet er im Laden auf den Cent genau gleich ...

und gerade nachgesehen: bei dem onlineshop, den ich an sich nicht mag ... nur 25 Cent mehr ....

Fazit:
Dann wechsel mal schnell deinen Händler ... es rentiert sich


----------



## mefohunter84 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

Danke Thomas! |rotwerden


----------



## hanshafen (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

Hallo,
habe mir da auch so meine Gedanken gemacht:

Zitat Mefohunter:
Da hast du wohl etwas missverstanden. |kopfkrat|rolleyes
Die Kraft, die Thomas meinte, bezieht sich auf das Eindringen der Hakenspitze ins Fischmaul. Bei gleicher Kraft wirkt so, bei einem *Einzelhaken*, die gesammte Kraft auf *nur eine *Hakenspitze. Beim *Drilling* halt *auf drei *Spitzen. *Stichwort "Kraftverteilung"!* 


Sehe ich nicht als Nachteil. Wer sich schon mal nen Haken in den Finger gerammt hat weiß wie gering die Kraft sein muss. Besonders bei Drillingen wie man sie für die Salzwasserangelei auf Meerforellen verwendet kommen ja nur extrem scharfe Haken zum Zuge. Und da sollte der Anhieb locker reichen auch drei Hakenspitzen in das Fischmaul zu treiben, wobei es in der Regel wohl nur Eine oder Zwei Spitzen werden 

Zitat Mefohunter:

es gibt sogar noch einen Zusatz.
Bei einem Einzelhaken, dessen Größe wie gasagt von der Spitze zum Schenkel genau so groß ist, wie die Breite des Drillings, ist mehr "Fleisch" vom Fischmaul eingeschlossen.  Das ergibt einen größeren Weg, bevor der Haken ausschlitzen könnte! 


Dem stimme ich zu. Nur hast Du leider vergessen das Du dann einen relativ großen Haken verwenden musst. Und dieser bietet dann natürlich einen fantastischen Hebel, den Ihr ja eigentlich ausschließen wolltet.

Für den Fall das der Haken ausschlitzt ist beim Einzelhaken der Fisch verloren. Wenn ich einen Drilling benutze, und der Haken schlitzt aus. habe ich noch zwei Haken die an anderer Stelle im Maul greifen können.

Weniger Hänger bekommt man zweifelsfrei mit Einzelhaken, jedenfalls wenn die Hakenspitze in Richtung Wasseroberfläche zeigt. Das liegt aber ja auch dadran das der Drilling an allem "greift" was Ihm in den Weg kommt. Das kann Tang sein, ne Muschel und im Idealfall ein Fisch.

Das Argument das der Fisch sich besser abhaken lässt steht außer frage. Aber warum lässt er sich besser abhaken, soll im Drill aber nicht leichter ausschlitzen? Verstehe ich nicht.

Für den Fisch ist es natürlich besser wenn man auf einen Einzelhaken zurückgreift. Da muss ich euch zustimmen. er hat bessere Chancen heil davon zu kommen

Hoffe es fühlt sich keiner angegriffen. Dies ist meine persönliche Meinung, die ich keinem aufzwingen will. Wollte nur zum Ausdruck bringen das nicht alles am Drilling schlecht ist, und es nicht nur ne Kopfsache ist warum man an Ihm festhällt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

@ Thomas9904

da hilft nur eins:

Boardpartner suchen, der solche Mefo-KuKö montiert und zum Testen zur Verfügung stellt. :m


----------



## fischlandmefo (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> @ fischlandmefo, #h
> 
> Da hast du wohl etwas missverstanden. |kopfkrat|rolleyes
> Die Kraft, die Thomas meinte, bezieht sich auf das Eindringen der Hakenspitze ins Fischmaul. Bei gleicher Kraft wirkt so, bei einem *Einzelhaken*, die gesammte Kraft auf *nur eine *Hakenspitze. Beim *Drilling* halt *auf drei *Spitzen. *Stichwort "Kraftverteilung"!*
> ...


Moin,Moin vielen Dank für die Antwort aber ich hab das schon verstanden|rolleyes.Die Sache die ich meinte bezieht sich nicht auf die Kraft die zum eindringen der Hakenspitze erforderlich ist,sondern die Kraft die dann nur an dem einen Hakenbogen wirkt!!!(Während des Drills nach dem Anschlagen)!!!Beim Drilling jedoch teilt sich die Kraft im Idealfall durch drei...oder liege ich da falsch...;+!!!Auch die Sache mit dem aushebeln lässt sich prima durch einen Wirbel oder einen zweiten Sprengring minimieren!!!Ich habe zum Dorschblinkern schon oft Einzelhaken benutzt, habe dann schön am Grund geschubbert und deutlich mehr Dorsche verhaften können als meine Mitstreiter!!!Aber Aussteiger hatte ich auch ne Menge....#t!!!Beim Mefoangeln muss ich aber nicht zum Grund:q:q:g!!!Also ich vertraue weiter meinen Drillingen von Gamakatsu (Rattenscharf)!!!Nur die Sache mit dem schonendem zurücksetzten ist natürlich ein Nachteil!!!Allerdings lässt man sich natürlich gern von geposteten Fängen mit Einzelhaken überzeugen!!!Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## xfishbonex (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Moin,Moin vielen Dank für die Antwort aber ich hab das schon verstanden|rolleyes.Die Sache die ich meinte bezieht sich nicht auf die Kraft die zum eindringen der Hakenspitze erforderlich ist,sondern die Kraft die dann nur an dem einen Hakenbogen wirkt!!!(Während des Drills nach dem Anschlagen)!!!Beim Drilling jedoch teilt sich die Kraft im Idealfall durch drei...oder liege ich da falsch...;+!!!Auch die Sache mit dem aushebeln lässt sich prima durch einen Wirbel oder einen zweiten Sprengring minimieren!!!Ich habe zum Dorschblinkern schon oft Einzelhaken benutzt, habe dann schön am Grund geschubbert und deutlich mehr Dorsche verhaften können als meine Mitstreiter!!!Aber Aussteiger hatte ich auch ne Menge....#t!!!Beim Mefoangeln muss ich aber nicht zum Grund:q:q:g!!!Also ich vertraue weiter meinen Drillingen von Gamakatsu (Rattenscharf)!!!Nur die Sache mit dem schonendem zurücksetzten ist natürlich ein Nachteil!!!Allerdings lässt man sich natürlich gern von geposteten Fängen mit Einzelhaken überzeugen!!!Gruß vom Fischland!!!


guckst du hier :ghttp://www.siteupload.de/p577971-Bild003jpg.html
den dorsch habe ich auch wieder freigelassen ohne probleme mit einzelhaken 
lg andre


----------



## theactor (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

HI,

schon seit Ende 2004 hingen alle Mefos, die "um mich herum"  gefangen wurden, am EH; die Haken hatten super gegriffen #6
Auf meinen Bildern kommt das aber leider nur auf diesem Bild einer Langelandforelle (2005; gef. von Locke) raus:







|wavey:


----------



## Dorschminister (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

Moin,
ich werde es auf jeden Fall jetzt mal mit EH probieren, war bisher immer ein wenig skeptisch. Einige Dorsche ( die größeren) hole ich mit dem Kescher ins BB leider vertüddelt sich der Drilling immer ziemlich stark im Keschernetz so das es manchmal etwas länger dauert bis der Dorsch verarztet ist, ich erhoffe mir mit dem EH eine deutliche Besserung. Ist es bei den EH-Usern so das der Haken sich nicht mehr so im Netz vertüddelt?

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*



> Moin,
> ich werde es auf jeden Fall jetzt mal mit EH probieren


Gut ;-))
Wir kriegen Euch alle ;-)))))


----------



## mefohunter84 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

Natürlich soll jeder hier nach seiner Fasson glücklich werden. 
Und ich gestehe es auch ein. Auch ich fische (immer noch) mit dem Drilling. Dennoch ist gerade das Argument, bezüglich des zurücksetzens von untermaßigen Fischen, schlagkräftig und spricht für die waidmännische Pirsch auf das Schuppenwild! |rolleyes  Ich habe im Jahre 2000, und einige Angelkollegen kennen das Lied von mir zur Genüge, eine Groß-Mefo beim keschern verloren, weil vom Drilling eine Flunke im Maul saß und die anderen beide außen lagen. Und die hatten nichts besseres zu tun, als sich in den Keschermaschen am Kescherrand zu verhaken! #q Wäre das mit einem Einzelhaken auch passiert? |kopfkrat  Wer weis das schon. Dennoch hatte ich ja bekanntlich das Glück im gleichen Jahr meine 84-er Mefo im Spätherbst zu bekommen. Und immer noch mit dem Drilling! |rolleyes  Ein gutes altes Sprichwort lautet:
"Wer fängt, hat recht"! 
In diesem Sinne wünsche ich euch allen eine dicke fette Mefo! #6  Egal auf welchen Haken.


----------



## fischlandmefo (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Natürlich soll jeder hier nach seiner Fasson glücklich werden.
> Und ich gestehe es auch ein. Auch ich fische (immer noch) mit dem Drilling. Dennoch ist gerade das Argument, bezüglich des zurücksetzens von untermaßigen Fischen, schlagkräftig und spricht für die waidmännische Pirsch auf das Schuppenwild! |rolleyes  Ich habe im Jahre 2000, und einige Angelkollegen kennen das Lied von mir zur Genüge, eine Groß-Mefo beim keschern verloren, weil vom Drilling eine Flunke im Maul saß und die anderen beide außen lagen. Und die hatten nichts besseres zu tun, als sich in den Keschermaschen am Kescherrand zu verhaken! #q Wäre das mit einem Einzelhaken auch passiert? |kopfkrat  Wer weis das schon. Dennoch hatte ich ja bekanntlich das Glück im gleichen Jahr meine 84-er Mefo im Spätherbst zu bekommen. Und immer noch mit dem Drilling! |rolleyes  Ein gutes altes Sprichwort lautet:
> "Wer fängt, hat recht"!
> In diesem Sinne wünsche ich euch allen eine dicke fette Mefo! #6  Egal auf welchen Haken.



Ist auch das was ich meine...#6.Einzelhaken ist bestimmt gut ,aber mit dem Drilling hat man irgendwie ein besseres Bauchgefühl|rolleyes|supergri!!! Ich hoffe das wir hier alle noch schön dicke Mefos zu sehen bekommen:q!!!(Das mit den Fotos reinstellen will ich dann auch mal versuchen).Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## xfishbonex (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Ist auch das was ich meine...#6.Einzelhaken ist bestimmt gut ,aber mit dem Drilling hat man irgendwie ein besseres Bauchgefühl|rolleyes|supergri!!! Ich hoffe das wir hier alle noch schön dicke Mefos zu sehen bekommen:q!!!(Das mit den Fotos reinstellen will ich dann auch mal versuchen).Gruß vom Fischland!!!


das wünsche ich dir auch dicke mefos das mit den fotos ist garnicht so schwer 
lg andre #6


----------



## theactor (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

HI,

das Bauchgefühl zählt! #6
An weniger Netztüdel mit EH glaube ich fest: gilt es doch nur einen - und nicht drei Hakenspitze aus den Maschen zu fisseln 

|wavey:


----------



## mefohunter84 (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

So. Habe heute noch Einzelhaken in den Größen 2/0 gekauft. Außerdem auch noch Circle-Hooks. Der Test wird`s zeigen. Wer testet mit? #6


----------



## aesche100 (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

Welche Einzelhaken hast Du denn gekauft? Habe noch keine mit großem Öhr gefunden, wo ein guter Sprengring durch geht.


----------



## mefohunter84 (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

Kann ich jetzt aus dem Halt garnicht sagen, denn die liegen schon in der Kiste und die Verpackung im Müll. Aber ich denke, mit nicht zu großen Sprengringen, könnte es klappen. Einfach mal schaun.


----------



## xfishbonex (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*



aesche100 schrieb:


> Welche Einzelhaken hast Du denn gekauft? Habe noch keine mit großem Öhr gefunden, wo ein guter Sprengring durch geht.


hallo du braust nur im angelladen sagen das du  mit einzel haken angeln möchtest denn sagst du einfach auf mefo du möchtes deine drillinge aus stauschen denn zeigt er dir schon die richtigen einzel hacken so habe ich das auch gemacht 
lg andre #6


----------



## theactor (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

HI,

ganz so leicht ist das leider nicht; die wenigsten Einzelhaken haben - bei größerem Durchmesser - einen kürzeren Schenkel in Verbindung mit größerer Öse...
Ich habe da jedenfalls ausser dem VMC PermaSteel bislang nichts wirklich überzeugendes gefunden...

|wavey:


----------



## sebsid (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

moin,
die müssten gut sein www.germantackle.de/Drillinge-Haken/Daiichi-Dropshot-Haken-Groesse-1-0-8-Stueck-pro-Packung::1451.html?XTCsid=cd88f290eb597ec9e82cc4b37952f437 
, selber hab bis jetzt VMC Spark Point Vanadium Carp verbaut ,die VMC gibts nur  max. in Gr.1 .
mfg
Sebastian


----------



## sunny (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

Sehr interessanter Trööt hier. 

War gestern mal bei meinem Höker, um mich nach nem passenden Haken umzuschauen. Mir ist da der Owner Flyliner Modell 5106 ins Auge gefallen. Macht einen sehr guten Eindruck der Haken. Hat den vielleicht jemand in Gebrauch, passt der Sprengring durch das Öhr?

Wieso ist es überhaupt so wichtig, dass der komplette Sprengring durch das Öhr passt? Ich meine, der Ring hat doch, wie soll ich sagen, immer eine "dünne" Stelle. Ist diese Einzelwindung von der Tragkraft zu schwach?


----------



## jaeger (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*



sunny schrieb:


> Ist diese Einzelwindung von der Tragkraft zu schwach?




Das kann nicht sein. Die Spannung ist an jeder Stelle des Rings gleich. Die Stelle ist eigentlich nicht dünner, sondern halt nur einfach verlegt. Das ändert aber die Tragkraft des Stahls an sich nicht.

Ich denke es ist einfach praktischer wenn der Ring komplett durch die Öse passt. Das System bleibt so flexibler und der Haken kann sich nicht verklemmen.

Eine verklemmte, unbewegliche Haken-Ösen Kombination kann denke ich schon eine geringer Tragkraft aufweisen. Je nach Situation. Der gehakte Fisch kann sich dann leichter raushebeln...


----------



## sunny (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*



jaeger schrieb:


> Ich denke es ist einfach praktischer wenn der Ring komplett durch die Öse passt. Das System bleibt so flexibler und der Haken kann sich nicht verklemmen.
> 
> Je nach Situation. Der gehakte Fisch kann sich dann leichter raushebeln...



Das das praktischer ist, sehe ich ein. Aber wenn ich mir vorstelle, wie schwer es ist, den kleinen Sprengring so weit aufzubekommen, um den Haken da durch zu friemeln, kann ich nicht glauben, dass sich der Haken von alleine verklemmt. Dafür ist dieser doch viel zu dick.  

Und das sich der Fisch besser aushebeln kann, dürfte eigentlich auch nicht sein, da man ja nen zweiten Sprengring hat, um das zu verhindern.

Es kann natürlich sein, dass die einfache Windung kleiner ist als der Haken dick ist und man somit den Sprengring nicht geschlossen bekommt. Aber ob das so ist #c?


----------



## jaeger (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*



sunny schrieb:


> Es kann natürlich sein, dass die einfache Windung kleiner ist als der Haken dick ist und man somit den Sprengring nicht geschlossen bekommt. Aber ob das so ist #c?



Die sollte ausreichend groß sein!

So gesehen entsteht ja durch den Sprengring am Haken eine Vergößerung des Öhrs. Ich erkenne nichts, was dagegen sprechen sollte. 
Die Tragkraft ist die gleiche.

Gruß #h


----------



## Pike Perch (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

Hab's letzes WE mit Einzelhaken Größe 2 ausprobiert. Ich hatte vor meiner Tour nach Als an einigen meiner Blinker und Wobbler die Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken ausgetauscht. 

Leider hatte ich auch das Problem, dass der  vorhandene Sprengring nicht durch das Öhr passte und musste daher einen etwas kleineren nehmen. Die Haken passten nur an den Stellen , wo der Sprengring nicht doppelt ist.

Insgesamt habe ich keinen Nachteil feststellen können, im Gegenteil, ich hatte deutlich weniger Hänger und auch keinen Köderverlust im Vergleich zu meinem Freund, der Drillinge an seinen Ködern hatte.

Der Einzelhaken hatte sich auch nicht am Sprengring verkantet, obwohl er an der dünnen Stelle montiert war.

Zugegeben, ich hatte doch etwas Bedenken, dass der Sprengring etwas zu klein dimensioniert ist, wenn eine große MeFo einsteigt. Aber da dies leider nicht passiert ist, kann ich dazu nichts sagen.

Vor meiner nächsten Tour werde ich die Haken und Sprengringe doch gegen größere austauschen, Problem dabei wird das Öhr des Einzelhakens sein.

Wer also eine gute Adresse dafür hat, her damit.

Gruß

Pike Perch


----------



## BB-cruiser (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

Moin also alternativ geht auch eine kleine Schlaufe aus Mono das haben wir auch in Norge praktiziert als Sollbruchstelle ,  drauf gekommen sind wir nach diversen Pilkern die wir unten angeschweisst hatten #q


----------



## MefoProf (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

Hallo, bin ja auch schon länger auf der Suche nach den richtigen Einzelhaken. Jetzt hab ich welche von Owner gefunden, die eigentlich sehr vielversprechend aussehen, aber leider auch  sau teuer sind . Die Haken haben einen zusätzlichen Ring im Öhr und heissen Owner Ringed Flyliner.
Hab jetzt mal bestellt und werde dann berichten, wie die sich so machen. Ich hoffe mit denen endlich das Problem des Verkantens zu lösen.


----------



## Fischbox (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*



Pike Perch schrieb:


> ....Leider hatte ich auch das Problem, dass der  vorhandene Sprengring nicht durch das Öhr passte und musste daher einen etwas kleineren nehmen. Die Haken passten nur an den Stellen , wo der Sprengring nicht doppelt ist.....



Man kann auch den einfachen Bereich des Sprengrings mit einem Seitenschneider leicht vergrößern. Das verbessert die Beweglichkeit ganz erheblich.

@ Theactor

Weisst du ob man die Permasteel-Haken in der Gummitanke auch noch in größeren Varianten bestellen kann?


----------



## theactor (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

HI,

da müsstest Du mal anfragen -- ich glaube aber nicht! 

|wavey:


----------



## discobarsch (18. März 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

sehr interessantes thema hier das ich mit grosser spannung verfolgt habe.
ich angle überhaupt nicht auf mefo da ich aus dem sauerland komme. man hat mir jedoch geraten auch spöket und meerforellenblinker an der talsperre an der ich fische zu testen da grundsätzlich forellen auf diese köder einsteigen. habt ihr da auch erfahrung? positive oder negative?

und überhaupt: macht es nicht grundsätzlich sinn den drilling gegen einzelhaken zu tauschen? also bei kukös mit "heck-haken" meine ich?

danke für eure tipps!


----------



## Pike Perch (18. März 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

Hi,

Macht durchaus Sinn, es mal mit Spöket und Co. zu versuchen, wenn Forellen im See sind.

Ich hab mal in einem Forellenp.... meine MeFo-Köder ausgepackt, als es mit meiner Grundmontage nicht mehr klappen wollte und konnte 5 Forellen mit dem großen Spöket in 28 gr. überlisten. In dem Zeitraum, wo ich mit dem Spöket erfolgreich war, haben die anderen Angler nichts gefangen.

Einzelhaken sind teilweise (z.B. Söse) bereits Pflicht, um nicht die kleinen Fische zu verangeln.

Schöner Nebeneffekt ist nun mal, wie es auch das letzte Wochenende gezeigt hat, dass man deutlich weniger Köderverluste hat. Während ich mit voller Köderbox nach Hause fahren konnte, hat ein Freund 4 Blinker (alle mit Drillinge) in der Ostsee versenkt. 

Gruß

Pike Perch |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*



> und überhaupt: macht es nicht grundsätzlich sinn den drilling gegen einzelhaken zu tauschen? also bei kukös mit "heck-haken" meine ich?


Selbstverständlich ja!!!



PS:
Spöket funzt auch auf Zander und Rapfen im Fluss..


----------



## discobarsch (18. März 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

ich frag mich nur warum werden dann imer von vornerein drillinge anstatt einzelhaken montiert? vom lieferanten aus meine ich?


----------



## Rosi (19. März 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

na ist doch ganz klar - die händler sind froh wenn du immer neue blinker nachkaufen mußt.

sonst würde es längst blinker ohne alles geben. dann könnte sich jeder anhängen was er möchte. drilling, zwilling, circle, einfacher haken, eine fliege, wolle... 

wäre für so manchen angler vielleicht auch zu kreativ


----------



## discobarsch (19. März 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

würde gerne mal eure meinung zu meiner einzelhaken "kreation" hören?
was haltet ihr davon? hakengrösse? abstand zum spöket? oder überhaupt?
ich weiss nicht ob man das richtig erkennt: oben FC angeknotet in der mitte der original drilling unten mit stahlvorfach und einer klemmhülse!

was haltet ihr davon!
lasst eurer kritik freien lauf!


----------



## discobarsch (19. März 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

keine kommentare?!?
kommt schon leute, lasst mich nicht im stich!


----------



## xfishbonex (19. März 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

hallo ich würde 2 sprengringe nehmen und dann den einzel harken mit den letzten sprenring verbinden 
lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (19. März 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo leute hier ist mal ein foto wie ich das mache damit komme ich am besten zu recht keine hänger und ich kann den fisch schnell lösen und der haken verfängt sich nicht so schnell im kescher
> lg andre
> 
> 
> ...


kuckst du hier :g


----------



## MefoProf (19. März 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

Hallo,

mit den Montagen, wie du sie da gebastelt hast, hab ich nicht all zu viel Erfahrung. So etwas hab ich allerdings mal auf Hornhecht eingesetzt und das hat ganz gut funktioniert. Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass die Variante mit dem kleinen Stahlvorfach ganz gut auch auf Forelle geht. Die Verbindung von Haken und Blinker nur durch Schnur erscheint mir persönlich etwas zu anfällig zu sein, insbesondere, wenn man auch mal mit Hechten rechnen muss.

Gruss aus DK


----------



## discobarsch (19. März 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo ich würde 2 sprengringe nehmen und dann den einzel harken mit den letzten sprenring verbinden
> lg andre


 
so wars auch eigentlich geplant, ich krieg bei unseren ansässigen angelläden nur leider keine einzelhaken mit ausreichend grossem öhr um einen sprengring durchzubekommen!

was haltet ihr denn von hakentyp -und grösse?
besser der untere, etwas langschenklige oder lieber der obere etwas nach innen gebogene? hab mit sowas wenig erfahrung, bin daher auf euch angewiesen!
hat es negativen einfluss wenn der haken recht weit vom eigentlichen wobblerkörper entfernt ist? 2 sprengringe haben ja einen ähnlichen effekt, oder!?!|kopfkrat


----------



## xfishbonex (19. März 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*



discobarsch schrieb:


> so wars auch eigentlich geplant, ich krieg bei unseren ansässigen angelläden nur leider keine einzelhaken mit ausreichend grossem öhr um einen sprengring durchzubekommen!
> 
> was haltet ihr denn von hakentyp -und grösse?
> besser der untere, etwas langschenklige oder lieber der obere etwas nach innen gebogene? hab mit sowas wenig erfahrung, bin daher auf euch angewiesen!
> hat es negativen einfluss wenn der haken recht weit vom eigentlichen wobblerkörper entfernt ist? 2 sprengringe haben ja einen ähnlichen effekt, oder!?!|kopfkrat


du hast eine pn :vik:lg andre


----------



## discobarsch (19. März 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> du hast eine pn :vik:lg andre


...du auch!
#h


----------



## Rosi (21. März 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

da hätte ich mal ein foto von einem snaps.
daneben liegt ein kleiner hering, grad frisch ausgespuckt.

hinter dem snaps läuft ein circle hook. größe 2/1 gamakatsu. die circles sind klasse, ich bin regelrecht begeistert! 

für den kleinen spöki scheint mir dieser haken allerdings etwas zu groß.

nimm die haken ruhig etwas größer!


----------



## Rosi (21. März 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

ich bekomme nicht noch ein 2. bild rein, also dann hier noch mal etwas dichter.


----------



## Rosi (21. März 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*



discobarsch schrieb:


> würde gerne mal eure meinung zu meiner einzelhaken "kreation" hören?
> was haltet ihr davon? hakengrösse? abstand zum spöket? oder überhaupt?
> ich weiss nicht ob man das richtig erkennt: oben FC angeknotet in der mitte der original drilling unten mit stahlvorfach und einer klemmhülse!
> 
> ...



das wird nicht gut funktionieren, weil der haken hin und her wackelt. er ist zu weit weg vom spöki. binde den haken mit doppelter monoschlaufe so dicht, daß er gerade beweglich ist. 
mono nimmst du 30ger.
doppelt heißt, erst einmal durchziehen, dann noch ein 2. mal, dann einen doppelten schlaufenknoten. das hält einwandfrei.
aber du solltest die mono öfter kontrollieren, sie wird mit der zeit brüchig.
deshalb verwende ich lieber 2 sprengringe.
wasch sie nach jedem angeltag ab, dann rosten sie auch nicht.


----------



## sc00b (29. November 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

bissl älter hier.. hab aber ne frage...

Die Wobbler haben ja auch hinten und am Bauch ein Drilling, wenn ich nun den am Bauch komplett wegmache und den nur hinten 2 Haken abschneide und dran lasse, verändert sich dann nicht die laufeigenschaft des Wobblers?


Wennn ich bei Blinker oder SPinner 2 Spitzen abknipse, da wird sich ja nix verändern oder? da sie ja nur druck machen... oder irre ich mich?


mfg


----------



## Mr. Sprock (30. November 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

Hallo,
hier geht es um spezielle Meerforellenwobbler, die nur einen Drilling haben und zwar hinten.
Wenn du an einem Drilling zwei Hakenschenkel abkneifst, wirst du kaum noch Fische haken.
Hier mal ein paar Tipps zu geeigneten Umrüsthaken:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=140545
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2164474&postcount=1564


----------



## zandermouse (30. November 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*



Rosi schrieb:


> na ist doch ganz klar - die händler sind froh wenn du immer neue blinker nachkaufen mußt.
> 
> sonst würde es längst blinker ohne alles geben. dann könnte sich jeder anhängen was er möchte. drilling, zwilling, circle, einfacher haken, eine fliege, wolle...
> 
> wäre für so manchen angler vielleicht auch zu kreativ


 
Also bei Big Game Poppern sind die Haken meistens nicht dabei oder Schrott zum Austauschen. OK, ich angele nicht
geziehlt auf Meerforellen, aber den Spöket benutze ich schon mal auf Rapfen. Leider lohnt sich das Austauschen der Haken nicht wirklich, weil kein durchgehender Drat verbaut wurde.
Bei kapitalen Rapfen wurde der Drilling mit der Öse aus dem
Spöket von Falkfisch herausgerissen.  Ansonsten macht es durchaus Sinn Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken zu ersetzen. Manche Fische lassen sich so besser haken und das Zurücksetzen ist einfacher.

Gruß

Zandermouse


----------



## sc00b (30. November 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hier geht es um spezielle Meerforellenwobbler, die nur einen Drilling haben und zwar hinten.
> Wenn du an einem Drilling zwei Hakenschenkel abkneifst, wirst du kaum noch Fische haken.
> Hier mal ein paar Tipps zu geeigneten Umrüsthaken:
> ...




Hi, 

ich denke ich lass bei meinen Wobblern, die Haken erstmal so, bis ich die richtigen Haken habe.

bei den Spinnern und Blinkern, da kann ich ja dank Sprengring die Drillinge rausnehmen, aber wie definiert sich die passende Hakengröße? Muss ich sonst noch auf was aufpassen, das der richtig steht? Ich denke beim Spinner ist es relativ egal, da er eh nur rotiert.

Mein Tackledealer hatte gesgat, einfach 2 Haken abknipsen und das Teil läuft wie immer.. und du hast keine einschränkungen. Aber du hast ja geschrieben das ich dann weniger Fische haken würde??


mfg


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. November 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*



sc00b schrieb:


> ...aber wie definiert sich die passende Hakengröße?



Das ist relativ einfach. Der Hakenbogen beim Einzelhaken, sollte genauso groß sein wie die Breite des Drillings. Das heißt, 4er-Drilling - 1/0 Einzelhaken.

So z.B.:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1971935&postcount=4


----------



## fluefiske (30. November 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

Hallo Uli !
Diese Einzelhaken mit grossem Öhr wären auch interessant für mich,um Fliegenpaternoster anzufertigen.
Hast Du eine genaue Bezeichnung,Permasteel klingt nach VMC.

Gruß Erich


----------



## fluefiske (30. November 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

Alles klar,hab sie gefunden.

Gruß Erich


----------



## sc00b (30. November 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Das ist relativ einfach. Der Hakenbogen beim Einzelhaken, sollte genauso groß sein wie die Breite des Drillings. Das heißt, 4er-Drilling - 1/0 Einzelhaken.
> 
> So z.B.:
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1971935&postcount=4





Hi, also Mess ich einfach mein Drilling und dann muss ich gucken wie groß die Hakenschenkel beim Einzelhaken sind? Also der Drilling muss in den Hakenbogen vom Einzelhaken - ok das ist verständlich - danke =)

Meinste wenn ich bei meinen Spinnern und Blinker die Haken entferne und Einzelhaken dran mache, laufen die dann wie vorher? Oder eher anders?


mfg


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. November 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

Genau wie vorher...


----------



## Blechkate (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

Hallo,
ich habe es mal mit kleineren Haken probiert. Die Circlehooks von Gamakatsu in Größe 4. Hört sich erstmal klein an, wenn man aber bedenkt mit was für Haken z.B. die Karpfen Spezis angeln........
Hat auf jeden Fall super funktiniert. Der einzige Grund, warum ich wieder auf 1/0 gewechselt habe sind meine dicken Finger. Tu mich doch leichter den Fisch möglichst schnell abzuhaken. 
Ich bentze kleine No-knots zum verbinden von Blinker und Haken.
Gruß Matthias


----------



## Rosi (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

Moin Blechkate, was willst du denn damit fangen? Der Circle hat zwischen Schenkel und Hakenspitze eine Lücke von 1,2cm, in Größe 2/0. Da bleiben noch 1,2cm Durchlaß für Backenfleisch, mehr nicht. Ein Gamakatsu LS 5213N hat genau den selben Durchlass in 2/0, obwohl er viel kleiner erscheint.

Wieviel Lücke hat denn ein Circle in Größe 4?


----------



## Blechkate (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

Hallo Rosi,
das mit dem Durchmesser des Hakenbogens sollte man nicht überbewerten. Die kleinen Haken fassen super. Größte Mefo auf 4er Haken hatte über 60cm. Denke man kann da noch viel bei den Friedfischanglern lernen. " Auch kleine Haken fangen große Fische"-vielleicht sogar besser. Wenn wir es nicht probieren werden wir es auch nicht wissen.
Schöne Grüße
Matthias


----------



## FisherMan66 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

Ich habe mit diesen Haken sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Ob Ihr sie unter dem folgenden Link auch ordern könnt, weiß ich nicht, aber meist gibt es überall an der Küste Boots- und Angelausrüster, die führen meistens auch Artikel für die sg. Nebenerwerbsfischer - da gibt es dann auch solche Haken. Das Öhr ab Größe 1 ist groß genug um die Sprengringe aufzunehmen.

Hier nun der Link:
http://www.engel-netze.de/smart5/de...ze-wurfnetze/240-mustad-angelhaken/index.html


----------



## Rosi (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

Hi FisherMan66 die Mustad sind mir zu dünn und zu lang. Seit mir mal einer durchgebrochen ist, habe ich die Dinger ignoriert.

Moin Matthias, bei Mefos gelten solche Klischees nicht, die machen was sie wollen. Auch Riesenhaken und Drillinge werden locker abgeschüttelt. Das ist eine einfache Logik. Größeres Fassungsvermögen für Backenfleisch oder Lippe = größere wahrscheinliche Landung. Bei Karpfen hast du aber sicher Recht.


----------



## FisherMan66 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*



Rosi schrieb:


> Hi FisherMan66 die Mustad sind mir zu dünn und zu lang. Seit mir mal einer durchgebrochen ist, habe ich die Dinger ignoriert.quote]
> 
> Danke für Deine Erfahrungsweitergabe. Habe zwar noch nie Probs wegen der Halbarkeit gehabt, aber werde nun besonders darauf achten. Stimmt , ein wenig lang sind sie.


----------



## Blechkate (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

Hallo,
wie groß sind eigentlich die Haken der gängigen Meerforellenfliegen?

Gruß Matthias


----------



## mefohunter84 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

Hi Matthias, #h

sicherlich um einiges kleiner, als die gebräuchlichen Einzelhaken am Blinker, aber...........

|rolleyes

Ein Meefostreamer wiegt ein Bruchteil von dem Gewicht eines Blinkers. Wenn die Mefo den Kopf schüttelt (tun die Lieben ja sehr gerne |rolleyes), dann hauen schon etliche Gramm, wenn man  mit einem Blinker fischt, am Maul hin und her. |uhoh:
Der Streamer sitzt hingegen in "einem Stück" im Maul. #6 #h


----------



## Blechkate (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

Hallo,
überzeugendes Argument.
Vielleicht hat es bei mir ja deshalb funktioniert weil ich nur relativ leichte Blinker fische. 18gr. ist da schon die Obergrenze.
Da fällt mir gerade ein, das Durchlaufblinker da doch von Vorteil wären.........

Gruß Matthias


----------



## MefoProf (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*



Blechkate schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Da fällt mir gerade ein, das Durchlaufblinker da doch von Vorteil wären.........
> 
> Gruß Matthias




Moin,

da geb ich dir diesmal zu 100 % Recht..

Ich fische sehr gerne mit den Dingern und nehme da auch immer einen Einzelkaken. Am liebesten die Owner Ringed flyliner. Die sind allerding ziemlich teuer. 

Mit den Durchläufern und Einzelhaken hat man so gut wie keine Aussteiger mehr.

|wavey:


----------



## Blechkate (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

Hallo,
@MefoProf

Danke, danke, danke|wavey:
Nein im Ernst, hat jemand schon mal mit "normalen" Blinkern experimentiert ? Ich meine die Schnur einfach durch die Löcher des Blinkers ziehen......

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Mefo23 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

Hmm, die Idee ist vielleicht nicht verkehrt....wenn ich mir jetzt meinen 18g Spöket anschaue habe ich aber ein Problem, wenn ichs so machen würde, dann würde mein Haken seitlich stehen....Selbst mit ner Perle...hat wer ne Idee?

Und @ Mefoprof....hab die Durchlaufblinker bei uns noch nicht gesehen, hast du speziel für Mefo welche oder eher zum Hechtfischen? wenn ja hast du vielleicht mal nen Tip wo man diese erstehen könnte?|kopfkrat


----------



## Blechkate (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

Hallo,
ja genau da Problem mit dem Haken hab ich auch. Hab die letzten 2 stunden herumprobiert. Bis jetzt keine 100% Lösung gefunden. Mal sehen was mir noch einfällt.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## donlotis (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*



Blechkate schrieb:


> Nein im Ernst, hat jemand schon mal mit "normalen" Blinkern experimentiert ? Ich meine die Schnur einfach durch die Löcher des Blinkers ziehen.....



Der Hansen Stripper kann als Durchläufer 'umgebaut' und gefischt werden. Mit einigem Erfolg, wie man mit etwas suchen auf fangster.dk sehen kann.
Im Grunde sollte das mit jedem Blinker gehen, der eine gewisse Wölbung/Biegung aufweist (natürlich ohne Bohrung!).
Das Durchläufer fängig sind habe ich schon selber gesehen (sehen müssen)! |uhoh:

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Mefo23 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

:vik::vik:So hab mal was gebastelt....also eine Perle doppelt durchgezogen und etwa 5mm dahinter den haken befestigt....so ist es eigentlich perfekt...:vik::vik: Zumindest bei einem Spöket funtionierts....gleich morgen mal testen.

Edit: hmm perfekt auch nicht, mir ist jetzt eingefallen das der haken sich in alle Richtungen drehen kann....glaub hier müsste man wieder auf den klassischen Drilling zurückgreifen...


----------



## MefoProf (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*



Mefo23 schrieb:


> Hmm, die Idee ist vielleicht nicht verkehrt....wenn ich mir jetzt meinen 18g Spöket anschaue habe ich aber ein Problem, wenn ichs so machen würde, dann würde mein Haken seitlich stehen....Selbst mit ner Perle...hat wer ne Idee?
> 
> Und @ Mefoprof....hab die Durchlaufblinker bei uns noch nicht gesehen, hast du speziel für Mefo welche oder eher zum Hechtfischen? wenn ja hast du vielleicht mal nen Tip wo man diese erstehen könnte?|kopfkrat



Moin,

ich bekomme die nur im Netz bei einigen wenigen Shops in DK. Die meisten Angelgeschäfte haben die hier auch nicht im Sortiment. Ein paar dänische I-net Adressen kann ich dir gerne geben. Empfehlenswert ist vor allem der Sömmet #6. 

Ich hab auch mal Durchläufer bei Fishermen' s Partner in Flensburg gekauft. 

Ansonsten lassen sich viele Mefoblinker zu Durchläufern umfunktionieren, indem man die Sprengringe entfernt und die Schnur durch die Bohrung zieht. Da heißt es dann allerdings ausprobieren, wie der Blinker als Durchläufer am besten läuft.

#h


----------



## Blechkate (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

Hallo,
Durchlaufblinker in großer Auswahl gibts bei DS-Angelsport in FL-Weiche.
Meine Frau hat mir gestern zwei Stück mitgebracht die ich morgen mal antesten werde.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## marccccc (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mich auch entschlossen Wobbler und Blinker auf Einzelhaken umzurüsten.

Nachdem ich ich mich hier und anderswo einige Stunden eingelesen habe, bin ich auf folgende Haken gekommen:
*VMC 9170 (Permasteel, grosses Öhr)*.

Soweit sind schon andere gekommen. Das Problem ist die enorm schlechte *Verfügbarkeit in Deutschland* (jedenfalls im Internet).

Habe mit einiger Mühe folgende Quellen ausgemacht:
- Grösse *4, 2, 1, 1/0*: *Ebay Top-Tackle*
http://myworld.ebay.de/top-takle/

- Grösse *3/0, 4/0, 5/0, 6/0*: *Surfcastin Rhode Island *
www.surfcasting-rhodeisland.com (schickt wohl problemlos nach D)
EDIT 20.06.2009 16:12: Mir wurde gerade mitgeteilt, dass sie doch nicht nach Übersee verschicken. Nerv...

Vielleicht spart das ja einigen viel Zeit bei der Suche. Das würde mich freuen.

Viele Grüsse
Jacob


----------



## Tino (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

Wie Blechkate schon geschrieben hat:

www.meerforellenblinker.de

Die haben jede Menge von Durchlaufblinker und -wobbler.

Dazu noch Einzelhaken für Mefo-Köder zum umrüsten.


----------



## der kleine Muck (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

Da hab ich meine Einzelhaken auch bestellt...

Dazu mal ne Frage, welche Grösse nehmt ihr da, ich befürchte, meine sind vielleicht zu gross...von drei gefangenen Hornis hatten 2 den Haken von innen im Auge?!? Da war nix mit zurücksetzen...;+


----------



## Student (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*



marccccc schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe mich auch entschlossen Wobbler und Blinker auf Einzelhaken umzurüsten.
> 
> Nachdem ich ich mich hier und anderswo einige Stunden eingelesen habe, bin ich auf folgende Haken gekommen:
> ...



Hey Leute! Bei den VMC-Haken steht doch das Öhr falsch herum, das wird doch nix...

Schaut doch mal hier in den Thread, da wurde das Problem für Mini-Wobbler diskutiert: Welche Einzelhaken zum Nachrüsten von Miniwobblern 
Die VanFook Einzelhaken sind genau so, wie man es braucht:


----------



## Reverend Mefo (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

Cool!

Ich benutze zwar die Gamakatsu Octopus Circle Hooks in Größe 2, die von der Form her auch sehr geeignet sind, welche aber so eine enge Schnuröse haben, dass so mancher Sprengring sich da verkantet und man so leider wieder Aushebler im Sprung bekommt:v

Aber Dein Special trout hook scheint diesen "Baufehler" ja nicht zu haben..


----------



## Student (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Aber Dein Special trout hook scheint diesen "Baufehler" ja nicht zu haben..



Die sind ja dafür konzipiert worden, an Wobblern/Blinkern die Drillinge zu ersetzen. Deswegen ist das Öhr "andersherum" und größer...

Im Mini-Wobbler Thread, s.o., sind einige Versuche mit Karpfenhaken etc. gescheitert und so wirklich gibt bzw. gab es bisher also nichts passendes.


----------



## Reverend Mefo (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Mit den Durchläufern und Einzelhaken hat man so gut wie keine Aussteiger mehr.
> 
> |wavey:



Moin Mefoprof,

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich da was verpasst habe: Warum helfen denn Durchläufer gegen Aussteiger? Wegen der fehlenden Sprengringe? oder weil der Blinker im Drill nach vorne rutschen kann?

Bin stark geschädigt und für jeden Tip gegen kopfschüttelnde Aussteiger dankbar, obwohl mich vor dem Hintegrund dieser Diskussion mal interessieren würde, warum dann Fliegenfischer noch Aussteiger haben? Da stimmt doch eigentlich bis auf die Maulweite des Hakens alles?

Gruß,

Reveren Mefo


----------



## der kleine Muck (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*



Student schrieb:


> Hey Leute! Bei den VMC-Haken steht doch das Öhr falsch herum, das wird doch nix...


 
Aber wenn ich, wie von vielen empfohlen, einen zweiten Sprengring nutze, wär das Öhr doch wieder richtig rum oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## Student (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*



der kleine Muck schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich, wie von vielen empfohlen, einen zweiten Sprengring nutze, wär das Öhr doch wieder richtig rum oder seh ich das falsch?



Ja, aber das ist nur eine Notlösung (bzw. "Second Best"). Bei zwei Sprengringen hat der Haken sehr viel Spiel, was zu Fehlbissen führen kann bzw. auch wird.

Und bei Mini-Wobblern funktioniert das m.E. gar nicht, weil zwei Sprengringe plus Haken sehr weit vom Köder abstehen und auch schwerer sind.

Es gibt auch Haken, die ganz ohne Sprengring montiert werden (Sprengring abknipsen und Haken anklipsen):







Die habe ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert und kann daher nichts dazu sagen. Aber auch hier würde der Haken zumindest korrekt nach oben/unten zeigen und sich nicht verdrehen (wie bei zwei Sprengringen).


----------



## der kleine Muck (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

hmmm...danke für die Antwort...muss ich mal drüber nachdenken...

Hatte da beim Mefo-Angeln eigentlich den Eindruck, dass ich mit den 2 Sprengringen ne gute Kombi habe...der Haken muss eigentlich ziemlich gut "nach oben stehend" bleiben, da ich quasi null Hänger und nur ganz wenig Kraut hatte...das mit den Fehlbissen kann ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht beurteilen...da ich noch immer nicht das Vergnügen eines Kontaktes hatte...#d (oder meine Finger sind so taub, dass ich nix merke)

Bei den von dir erwähnten Kleinwobblern ist das natürlich alleine auf Grund des Gewichts ne ganz andere Sache...das ist klar!


----------



## marccccc (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

Hallo zusammen,
ich suche immer noch verzweifelt folgende Haken:
*VMC 9170* in den *Grössen 3/0 bis 6/0*,
abgepackt in höchstens 50 Stück.

Weiss jemand, *wo die hier in Deutschland erhältlich *sind? *Idealerweise im Internet*, aber ich habe bei Google dazu wirklich nichts gefunden (nix, niente, nada). 
Daher hoffe ich sehr auf irgendeine Information, wo man die Haken *vor Ort* (egal wo) kaufen kann. Ich würde den Verkäufer dann versuchen zu überzeugen, dass er sie mir schickt.

Ich bin wirklich für jeden Tipp sehr, sehr dankbar.

Vielen Dank im voraus
Jacob


----------



## dido_43 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

Hier mal ein Beispiel, wie die Japaner das mit dem Einzelhaken machen. Siehe Bild. Es handelt sich um einen gebundenen Owner S-61 in der Größe 1/0. Zusätzlich mit Schrumpfschlauch gesichert. Dieser wurde speziell für Forellen und Lachse entwickelt! Siehe hier: http://www.owner.co.jp/jp/cultiva/singldouble/hooks.html#11576

In Japan werden die Forellenblinker (Süß- oder Salzwasser) immer mit Einzelhaken ausgestattet! Die kleinen Köder mit dem S-31. Viele ersetzen die Drillinge z, Bsp. an kleinen Wobblern für Fließgewässer auch durch 2 Einzelhaken.

PS: Der Wobbler auf dem Bild hat 25 Gramm, ist 11 cm lang und gemäß Beschreibung für Seatrout gebaut. Er ist in vielen Farben ehältlich. Einige werden demnächst die Reise nach Rostock antreten um im Frühjahr dicke Mefos zu verhaften.:vik:


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. September 2009)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*

Die Frage Einzel- oder Drillingshaken will ich hier garnicht weiter spielen. Es gibt viele Vor- und Nachteile. Viele Kunstköder sind entweder nur mit der einen oder anderen Variante optimal. Der Hauptgrund für Einzelhaken liegt aber in vielen Ländern eher daran, dass Einzelhaken vom Fischereirecht vorgeschrieben werden.
dido:
Seatrout ist nicht Meerforelle. Es handelt sich um ein Barschart.


----------



## Rosi (13. September 2009)

*AW: Austausch Drilling gegen einzelhaken*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Cool!
> 
> Ich benutze zwar die Gamakatsu Octopus Circle Hooks in Größe 2, die von der Form her auch sehr geeignet sind, welche aber so eine enge Schnuröse haben, dass so mancher Sprengring sich da verkantet und man so leider wieder Aushebler im Sprung bekommt.



Hi Reverend, deine Haken sind zu klein, oder du hast dich verschrieben. Die sollten Größe 2/0 sein. Dafür gibt es gute Sprengringe, die auch nicht zu dick sind.

Die Experten streite sich über den 2. Sprengring, seine Wirkung ist heiß umstritten. Fakt ist jedoch, daß er sich viel besser  händeln läßt. Wer nicht viel fummeln will, hat schon zu Hause an jedem Haken einen Sprengring montiert.
Auch an jedem Blinker ist ein Sprengring.

Man kann also beliebig tauschen und muß nicht gleich viele Haken oder Drillinge, wie Blinker mit sich umher schleppen.

Auch muß man auf die Proportionen achten. Ein kleiner Spöki in 18g wird durch 2 Sprengringe (ins Verhältnis gesetzt) viel länger, als ein langer Snaps. Vielleicht ist dort wirklich nur ein Sprengring angebracht. Beim Snaps sind mir jedenfalls die beiden Sprengringe wegen des Wechsels wichtig.


----------

